# Goodman - pressure switch/condensate trap



## mrkool (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, Goodman told us contractors to strap the tube up so it doesn't act like a drain trap. I've also had to, in different furnace configurations, redrill and reattach the pressure switch tube to a different place and I've used an "airswitch" in place of the pressure switch.
They're small single poll switches whose arm is connected to a small peice of flat metal that when the fan came on, it blew the metal plate, thereby making the switch, worked great for years in old Trane package gas units.


----------



## Customerservice (Sep 7, 2009)

jrmac said:


> Been battling this issue for a while now and hoping for some advice. Furnace is a Goodman ... not sure of model # (not at home right now ... shhhh! don't tell the boss :whistling2: )
> 
> Problem is that the tubing from the draft inducer to pressure swith clogs with condensate anywhere from a few hours to a few days running time. Clearing the tubing allows normal start up but is a PITA.
> 
> ...


 Call a qualified Goodcare Dealer simply enter your Zip www.goodmanmfg.com


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Can you post a model number of the furnace?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its a 2 year old post.

Hopefully, the OP got it figured out by now.


----------

